# Sexing the Frontosas



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

I would to determine the sex of my 2 matured Frontosas. Can you guys please help me on this ?
They are on these videos here





 ;






Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,

^


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Any expert eyes who can help me on this please ?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's not possible to sex Frontosa by looking at them, except possibly in a Large group, where the largest is always male. You will have to Vent them.


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you. I didn't want to handle them and thought there might be another way. But I will try to do the venting which I am not very good at.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's tough on Frontosas. Your best bet is to get a good picture(need a helper).Then post here for opinions.


----------

